# Wine + XBMC media center = broken sound.



## Dru (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Ive been trying desperately to view RTSP (flash) streams from places like justin.tv, and ustream.tv and havent been having any luck, my last effort killed the sound on my test installation, and I was curious if anyone might have any ideas why.

dmesg:

```
pcm0: <Intel ICH5 (82801EB)> port 0xd800-0xd8ff,0xdc00-0xdc3f mem 0xfebff800-0xfebff9ff,0xfebff400-0xfebff4ff irq 17 at device 31.5 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <Avance Logic ALC650 AC97 Codec>
```

cat /dev/sndstat:


> FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
> Installed devices:
> pcm0: <Intel ICH5 (82801EB)> at io 0xfebff800, 0xfebff400 irq 17 bufsz 16384 kld snd_ich [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)



Boot/loader.conf:

```
snd_ich_load="YES"
```

The program actually played the streams, but then I realized I had no sound. The sound was working perfectly before installation.

Just a note, RTSP streams dont work in the Linux flash plugin, I thought maybe it was cause the BSD version of Firefox was missing a hook or something, cause it appears DragonFly BSD says to the Linux version of Firefox, but I think its broken in the plugin.

Also, running the Windows version of Firefox in Wine, with the flash plugin, will actually play the streams, but it only came through in black and white.

There is a Linux version of XBMC also, but it was a .deb package, and I didnt think that would work, but I didnt really check into it.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 27, 2009)

RTSP != flash. They may have a flash player on the site but that doesn't mean it's RTSP.

VLC can play RTSP streams.


----------



## Dru (Oct 27, 2009)

Ooops, sorry. Its RTMP, my fault.

Here's a clipping of code from one of jtv's .csv files


```
connect,needed_info,node,play,preview,token,type
rtmp://199.9.251.109/app
```

I actually had talked to the XBMC developer, at the site listed below, and he said if he had time, he would try to load up FreeBSD, and make a native version, but also said not to rely or count on it. Told me I should ask a developer to see about porting it over, but I was trying to avoid bothering anyone further.

http://www.sshcs.com/xbmc/

There are plugins available for lots of stations, and looked pretty nice.

Kinda wandering off the broken sound issue, but I guess the only reason I want it to work, would to be to test further solutions to resolve actually watching stuff. That install is unimportant otherwise.


----------



## richardpl (Oct 27, 2009)

Well did you tried playing rtmp via gnash?
Last time I played with wine it would put sound volume to zero, may check that and various sound emulation options in winecfg.


----------



## Dru (Oct 28, 2009)

richardpl,

No, I hadnt tried Gnash yet, I'll check into it though, and look in winecfg. 

As far as the sound, its broken system wide, I have GDM, and Gnome2 on that install, with sounds enabled, which had gave me a login sound, before it broke.

Thanks.


----------



## jnr (Oct 28, 2009)

I had a problem with WINE muting the audio when it launched, but I could just open up the mixer and turn the volume (or maybe it was PCM. It's been a while) back up once the WINE program was running.


----------



## Dru (Oct 28, 2009)

You guys were right on, the sound was actually muted, I had been checking the volume with the Gnome panel applet, but didnt even think of checking the mixer in terminal.

The volume in the panel was all the way up, but here was the issue.

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  0:0
```

The pcm was muted, so I turned that up, and I now have sound. I have to keep resetting it each time I start or stop video. Also checked winecfg, but didnt see how to change it in there, although I could have possibly missed it, have to do some more digging.

Some clicky screenshots



.



.



.



.


----------



## Dru (Oct 31, 2009)

An update, it seems I missed this thread, untill someone posted in it today.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5597

Changing the DirectSound Hardware Acceleration from "full" to "emulation" solved the problem.

Just thought Id post the fix here also.


----------

